# DIY Enclosure - Newbie questions.



## Dashleyjackson (Feb 9, 2011)

So, this Saturday I go to pick up my first snake.

I have spent the last 3-4 weeks building my own cage. The cage is 1200x600x600, I have a fluro and 3 60W heat globes. Thermo in middle an four vents on the bottom. I have some tree branches I have collected which I will put in tomorrow and the glass will be ready Friday (also have the lock).

I now need to know how to finish it off.

Do I use pebbles or kitty litter?
If I use pebbles, do I have to throw them away ever few weeks/months an start again?
What size watter bowl? I was thinking big so it can swim, but concerned it may drown?
Things to put around heat globes? Yes or No?
Anything else?

Any help/pointers would be good.


----------



## rockstar_jones (Feb 9, 2011)

Python shouldn't drown unless you use like a spaghetti jar or something lol. I always aim on the large size for water bowls. I find ceramic bowls work best as they can't be easily tipped over and hold a good volume.

I would go for newspaper to start with if its your first python, much easier to keep clean and sterile, and no risk of impaction. Especially when you're starting, if you're starting. Pebbles would be a pain in the *** imo

You'll need cages for all lighting. One of the heat lamps will be fine. 60watt should be fine for summer, depending where you are. If you heat during winter you will probably need something larger.

Also invest in a good thermostat if you havent already and learn about probe placement etc.

good luck mate


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 9, 2011)

hey mate 
what age/size is the snake your getting if its only a hacky that a small water bowl in fine but depend on the size age of your snake.
i would use kitty litter over pebbles personally i dislike them they wont absorb any wter that doesnt get scoped out IMO
and you will need cages for your heat lamps or your expensive little snake may coils around it and burn :/


----------



## Trouble (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi there,

Wow, that's a pretty big enclosure, what sort of snake are you getting, and how old? 

I wouldn't use either for substrate, just my opinion. I use astro turf, paper towel or newspaper. quick & easy to clean, and I've heard kitty litter soaks up alot of moisture & takes the humidity away.
water bowl size, that depends on how big your snake is. you'll need something big enough for it to soak in completely, so it's not cramped.
I put light cages around the globes so they don't burn themselves when they want to get a bit closer.
Yeah, post pictures!! we love pictures haha.

Enjoy your new baby


----------



## dadaman (Feb 9, 2011)

I use 1 100w globe in Winter and one 60w globe in Summer. I have Kitty Krumble in some enclosures and Breeders choice kitty litter in others. With water containers, I find the ceramic ones with the dark blue insides that sell at pet shops really good. Not to deep and the animals can't tip them over.


----------



## Dashleyjackson (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys,

I have bought a MD - she is about 12 months old acording to the guy at the shop and we have had her sexed - for naming purposes. For those that want to know - Lauz. I had picked out Lars (Metallica) before we found out - so a small change in the name.

I will post pics this evening when I get home from work, I tried las night but had all sorts of problems.

Anyhow, I want to try and make my enclosure as close to what they would have in the wild. I do not want to use newspaper, this IMO does not look good and can not be to appealing to the snake. I do not have an issue with cleaning once a week or when ever it needs to be done, as long as I can keep her happy and motivated. Astro turf sounds like a good idea, bit off grass like stuff. What issues do I have if I choose pebbles? What does it take to clean? What about sand? - The stuff they sell at the shop?

I spoke to the guy at the shop (Victorian Reptiles - Hoppers Crossing) he advised due to the size to go with three 60W globes, he said if it gets to hot to take one out. But as I see it, if it gets to hot the thermo switches them off.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 10, 2011)

Sand sucks cause it will get stuck between the scales, pebbles wouldnt be a good idea because you won't be able to see where it has defecated/urinated, and it won't absorb any of it so it will just lay down the bottom.

I strongly suggest newspaper, you snake won't care if it looks a bit off, if your really set on hating newspaper, get some cocopeat that has no fertilizers or water agents (Brunnings Bricks from Bunnings) and dry it over a week or try Kitters Crumble, it's the same thing but not in a brick.


----------



## redlittlejim (Feb 10, 2011)

i have built my own enclosure a little bit bigger and i put newspaper on the bottom but than bought fake lawn grass!!! makes the tank look ausome and cause the in small squares when ever it craps you just pull one little square out and wash it under a tap! simple and looks good!!!


----------



## Dashleyjackson (Feb 10, 2011)

G'day,

Alright, pics of enclosure are up. Glass is still to come have been told by the glass people it will be available for pick up tomorrow.

I went to the pet shop today got a few things. I chose this stuff that looks like wood chips/saw dust. Got a twiggy thing, rock and bowl for my new pet.

Will go and get some wire caged for the heat globes, I could not find any at the shop I was at today.

Thoughts and ideas welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Virides (Feb 11, 2011)

How about some slider finger grips?  Check out what we got


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 13, 2011)

I've got some of Virides' finger grips, ... they're a great help and very decorative, I could have had finger grooves ground into the glass for the same cost of the finger grips, these are much more attractive, and fingers dont slip like they can with the finger grooves.. I highly recommend them.

PS Virides, how are the air vents progressing ?


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Feb 13, 2011)

As you only have one snake, I would suggest you go fake grass. You can pick it up at any Bunnings store for about $40 a meter. Cut two pieces to fit your enclosure, this will give you time to clean the grass and it can dry completely while the other piece is in there. When you get 20+ snakes, you'll probably opt for butchers paper. 

I would add a couple more hidey holes for your new little critter. For a smaller snake in such a large enclosure, it can stress quite easily and quickly.. you don't want that. And I agree with the others.. you definitely need light cages.


----------



## Virides (Feb 14, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> I've got some of Virides' finger grips, ... they're a great help and very decorative, I could have had finger grooves ground into the glass for the same cost of the finger grips, these are much more attractive, and fingers dont slip like they can with the finger grooves.. I highly recommend them.
> 
> PS Virides, how are the air vents progressing ?


 
Got to reorganise some of the projects running 

The vents are essentially easy to get underway, however pricing is a huge problem at the moment. In between getting the electronic reminder and glass track sorted, it's alot of work for one guy lol...

Be assured that I should have some designs done and quoted within the next few weeks.

Any requests?


----------

